# Big Iron.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bud crushers and compaction. Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/equipment/bud-crushing-and-compaction-forgotten-costs-of-the-big-iron-syndrome


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Big square balers are really bad. Second cutting always showed a beautiful pair of wheel tracks every 30 feet because first cutting is almost always baled on we're ground here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Big square balers are really bad. Second cutting always showed a beautiful pair of wheel tracks every 30 feet because first cutting is almost always baled on we're ground here.


I've even seen that with a round baler, rest of the field will be greening up nice and you can still see exactly where the round baler run.


----------

